# Missing points request



## Steve4031 (Sep 13, 2010)

This is the first time I have had to do it. I did it online. I had the ticket stub, and all of the relevant information. It was the JOL-CHI segment of a chi-jol-glenview-chi points run on August 27. IIRC, this is still a legal way to earn points.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't had any recent experience, but in the past, when I've used the online missing points request form, my experience was that it never worked. A good 100% of the time (maybe more), I had to make a phone call to get the points to post (and then, they'd post almost instantly).


----------



## AlanB (Sep 14, 2010)

I've had the online system work, twice IIRC, but there have been other times where it didn't work. I usually try the online system first, wait the required 2 days and then call if the points don't show up.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 14, 2010)

My experience has actually been pretty good so far. I've submitted requests for retroactive credit three times and so far they've all been credited promptly.


----------



## MemberIncognito (Sep 14, 2010)

daxomni said:


> My experience has actually been pretty good so far. I've submitted requests for retroactive credit three times and so far they've all been credited promptly.


My experience has been good too. Shhhhhhhhhhhh, one time the DOUBLE posted my points...............just in case "they" are watching, I logged as "Guest".......


----------

